# Eurovision song contest



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I see we plumbed new depths again last night securing a massive nil points...the only song in the competition to secure zero.

We didn't watch the whole contest as it runs too late for us however we watched from around song 3 until the UK entrant (song 9). We didn't think ours was too bad at all and certainly better than at least one of the ones we watched.

Now we all know that its a bit of a farce when scoring comes around and we usually do badly anyway however I'm guessing the whole Brexit thing plus perhaps the vaccines furore, did not play well for us at all last night.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Total waste of time and money, why does the BBC bother with it now ?

The voting system is known to be distorted, so has no value at all.

The songs are only ever heard on that night.

How much does the whole fiasco cost ?

That money would be better spent on supporting social care.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Total waste of time and money, why does the BBC bother with it now ?
> 
> The voting system is known to be distorted, so has no value at all.
> 
> ...


I saw part of the *song* that won on World news this morning, I am so glad I don´t *have* to listen to that din. 
I think exhibitionism has taken over from music these days, the more noise and silly behaviour the better, anything to eliminate reality.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I watched it occasionally when Terry did it as he just took the wee out of it, as said scrap it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I generally like it!  I know its a bit cheesy but I think its fun and occasionally you get some real talent and the odd half decent song.

I didnt watch it last night though in the end as I was busy creating my own Rock God stuff and by the time I finished I had missed half of it and was too pissed to start watching it form the beginning. Not sure ill bother now. Sad that the voting system is clearly political but even more sad that nobody likes us anymore.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only watched a few entry's and judging by those I did manage to watch the whole event seems to have been taken over by weirdos.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think the point was that despite all the "weirdos".........."exhibitionism,noise and silly behaviour" the UK managed to score absolute zero.

A sad message from the professional juries and particularly from the public............presumably this included our new best friend Australia.

It may not mean very much......but I think it does reflect a wider view of our country (and government)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have never really done ourselves any favours worldwide unless of course, your country needs help.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I watched it occasionally when Terry did it as he just took the wee out of it, as said scrap it.


Yes we watched it more with Wogan but Norton is also a good pisstaker too tbf.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just coz his name is Graham too >>>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Next years entry already decided. I wonder if they realise they are the reason everybody hates us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe you should enter Barry, then they would really have reason to zero vote us.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tell me something I didn't know.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Where's a proper singer when you want one ?*


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

How many nights can you sit and watch thousands of people from many nationalities enjoying themselves and showing appreciation for what their competitors are doing? We watch it every year with our own marksheets and just look to get a feel-good factor.

Last night was disappointing and our entry was far from the worst BUT it's a bit of a "first past the post" conundrum: only the top 10 songs get any votes from each country.

IMO politics played a much smaller part than usual. Yes, Greece gave Cyprus 12 points and Cyprus gave Greece 12 points. But there wasn't the usual show of solidarity amongst the Balkan states nor amongst the Scandinavians.

The way that the Italians came through on a huge popular vote by the general public almost at the end was amazing.

So apart from the disappointment of "nil points", I thought last night was good value for money and long may it continue.

Gordon

We invariably get the scoring way off. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems Bill Bailey is doing it next year.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Give the money it costs to the licence fee payers. That's where the money comes from to stage it.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

From my perspective you could say that about Match of the Day, Eastenders, Apprentice, Holby City etc 😊

Thank goodness we are all different 

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://eurovision.tv/about/organisers


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

patp said:


> Give the money it costs to the licence fee payers. That's where the money comes from to stage it.


Far too often these things end up with...........well I don't like it........ so you can't watch it.

Should we do the same with all the other things Gordon lists................we'd all get £2 back and we could watch government propaganda all day.

BBC is worth all the license fee.Of course it could be better, but don't believe the propaganda.........Fox News is coming


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

TV is like forums, if you don´t like it don´t watch it, there are obviously millions of other people all over the world that do.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ours has a handy remote control that enables us to switch channels. It even has an Off button too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> Far too often these things end up with...........well I don't like it........ so you can't watch it.
> 
> Should we do the same with all the other things Gordon lists................we'd all get £2 back and we could watch government propaganda all day.
> 
> BBC is worth all the license fee.Of course it could be better, but don't believe the propaganda.........Fox News is coming


I wouldn't want to lose the BBC, but by heck, they need a good kick up the 4rse.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I wouldn't want to lose the BBC, but by heck, they need a good kick up the 4rse.


Some of the best shows I have seen recently.............in fact ever.............. have been on the BBC. 
I think the radio alone is worth the license fee.

Don't believe the propaganda about gay,black,(insert gripe of choice)metropolitan elites.

Its all to soften us up for privatisation..............Fox and Murdoch are just waiting


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> Some of the best shows I have seen recently.............in fact ever.............. have been on the BBC.
> I think the radio alone is worth the license fee.
> 
> Don't believe the propaganda about gay,black,(insert gripe of choice)metropolitan elites.
> ...


I love the radio too. I worry that it, too, is heading down a dangerous route. Too many bright young women (sorry) being given front line jobs. Terry Wogan, not to mention Jimmy Young, were superb broadcasters. They did not need to interview every Tom, Dick and Harry that has ever made a record to enhance their programme. Even Chris Evans was better than the latest Radio 2 presenters. God knows what will happen when Ken Bruce retires!
The BBC need to employ some time served, experienced people rather than all the twelve year olds that seem to masquerade as producers nowadays. I do switch to Radio 4 and Norfolk Radio but it is irritating sometimes to have to keep doing so.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

patp said:


> I love the radio too. I worry that it, too, is heading down a dangerous route. Too many bright young women (sorry) being given front line jobs. Terry Wogan, not to mention Jimmy Young, were superb broadcasters. They did not need to interview every Tom, Dick and Harry that has ever made a record to enhance their programme. Even Chris Evans was better than the latest Radio 2 presenters. God knows what will happen when Ken Bruce retires!
> The BBC need to employ some time served, experienced people rather than all the twelve year olds that seem to masquerade as producers nowadays. I do switch to Radio 4 and Norfolk Radio but it is irritating sometimes to have to keep doing so.


You do realise that the world is changing around us.................hard as it is for some to accept. 
Terry Wogan and Jimmy Young WERE superb broadcasters and as you say Ken Bruce is about to retire.

It's fine (but a bit sad) to keep yearning for the old days........remember TV used to be in black and white.
But that's no reason to keep rubbishing new stuff and new people. Surely what you mean is you don't like it......just like young people don't generally like what you like.
Gosh I bet you even complained when punk came along.>>:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you're just looking for an argument, radio has dumbed down as much as TV has, there is no doubt about it, if it doesn't bother you thats fine but it does bother others of which I'm one.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

You see that's the trouble........you have your view that TV and radio are dumbing down and you are certain there is no doubt about it.....

Anyone who disagrees or has a different view is looking for an argument. 

If it does bother you that's fine...........but it doesn't bother others,of which I am one


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are fans of the BBC in the GMJ household.

The BBC is our preferred TV channel due to their good coverage and high standards. We only watch the news on the BBC and have found their programming to be absolutely fine over the years.

If there is a General Election I go to the BBC; we use their Red Button service for news updates each morning; plus we use their iPlayer for catch up and web pages for news. When abroad we only check the BBC web site for news/sport.

The only thing we really double check is the weather now that they have moved away from the Met Office.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am even playing Radio 3 all night for the flippin" dog!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

:error::badairday:?????

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Poor dog, has it not suffered enough, R4 would be kinder i think.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Classical music has been found to soothe the brain activity in animals. Not sure which kind of classical music, mind, so it may be counter productive. She was up at 6am this morning. I went back to bed, after being up reading for a while, at 5sm.  She needed a wee so perhaps it was Handel's Water Music?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Once you start Pat.............................................. no end to it.
We had to have a 40 watt lamp burning all the time under our Budgie cage. Lived to bluddy 19 years old.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I never would have thought of that, Ray  I have got a heat pad designed for whelping boxes. It is worth a try because getting chilly in the night (we do have the underfloor heating on low overnight in the van) can wake them up.


----------

